# smell



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

hi guys, just wondering what people do for odours, atm i have a few extra boys housed in small groups, fightings not an issue but they are having these smelly competitions and i can't keep them 'fresh smelling' for more than a day. i use leucerne chaff about 5' deep for the substrate and have tried a little bicarbonate soda in the bottom but it caused a few sneezes and didn't work anyway. i'm not fussed by mouse smell (as long as it stays in their room) but the people i live with are a little. i only have these boys temps but need some ideas in general 'cos no-one cares what i do as long as i clean up after myself and that includes smell. good deal i thought but need to find a way to make it work lol


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is a similar topic that might help you out: viewtopic.php?f=14&t=5450&hilit=bedding


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Unfortunately male mice smell, and there's not a lot you can do about it :roll: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

thanx, yeah they sure can, they're not staying for long anyhow, just a little overloaded atm holding mice for sum1  losing a little patience thats all thanx again


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

I purchased a small air purifier to put in the mouse room and it has done miracles with the smell! They still smell, but only a small bit. It really is worth the money!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

My vet told me never spray any air freshner or deodrent near too the mice it will do them alot of harm as there respiratory system is very delicate they can die.You normally find they smell more when you have cleaned them out.This is because the bedding is new too them and they scent mark.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

solved the prob in a big way! as i've probably mentioned i use leucerne chaff as substrate, but i had also added paper for nesting, the substrate smelled 'fine' but the paper nesting smelled terrible, seems one of these youngsters is a bed wetter lol


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

The smell of mice mixed with carefresh is horrible I hate carefresh as a substrate.I have never had a smell problem with Megazorb


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

I clean the cages one or two times a year


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

WHAT!? Really??? You must be joking right ??? Nobody that cares at all for the animals they own could possibly be so negligent.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Roland do they not smell?there must be a large build up of food in the substrate etc :shock:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: I think something was lost in translation there :lol:

Roland probably means he _washes_ the cage once or twice a year, which is about how often I do it, rather than just change the bedding. I'm sure Roland cleans his mice out very regularly, he is a very dilligent mouse-keeper indeed.

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

lol wait till he reads it.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

No, nothing lost in translation. 
I do not even do it myself, because cleaning cages is such a boring and dirty job. Fortunately I have four helping hands to do it.
I just sit there with a beer one or two times a year and watch them cleaning...


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

hehe I love it happy New year Roland


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I've heard people use pure vanilla extract drops in the water bottles and it helps but I haven't tried that yet. I would like to try the air purifier too. What brand was successful?


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

but really they must get cleaned more than twice yearly ?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

With helpers like that I'm surprised you don't clean your cages more often Roland!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

u are such a crack up roland :lol: , i've also heard about vanilla extract in water. the exact recipe was 1 tbsp vanilla EXTRACT(different from essence), 1tbsp vinegar all in 1 pint (about 1 Litre) water, i heard it reduces smell in males up to 50%. as for substrates and nests, i recomend against tissue paper for males but great for mamas


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

hang on, quart not pint, sorry i'm metric, it's a quart


----------

